# Looking for a whiskey recipe



## CapnClunks (26/6/22)

My brother wants to distill a whiskey, does anyone know of a good single malt or corn and rye recipe??


----------



## gap (28/6/22)

Post on a distilling forum


----------



## philrob (28/6/22)

Agree with gap.
Our primary aim is beer and mead brewing.


----------



## CapnClunks (28/6/22)

philrob said:


> Agree with gap.
> Our primary aim is beer and mead brewing.


I'm not talking about distillation, I'm talking about making a wort and fermenting it which will then be given to my brother to distill.
I don't distill I make wort, and was asking and this is posted in non beer brewing so how is it a problem considering I'm talking about making a wort and brewing it.
I can understand if I was talking solely about distillation which I am not


----------



## CapnClunks (28/6/22)

For those that say this is not belonging here





You see those first 3 steps they are what I'm interested in hence it is brewing, how is this different from mead or beer at these 3 steps


----------



## gap (28/6/22)

Mashing for distillation is different to mashing for brewing beer. There is a different objective for the end product.


----------



## philrob (28/6/22)

Well, OK, let's see of anyone responds.


----------



## golfandbrew (28/6/22)

I wouldn't take offense to the above responses. I think what the posters were trying get at is that you would likely receive a more informed response from a distilling forum. Sure there might be people on here that also do some distilling but they may not feel comfortable discussing it on a public forum either. Maybe someone PMs you rather than responding publicly. Best of luck to you. Cheers


----------



## Grmblz (29/6/22)

As requested.


----------



## CapnClunks (29/6/22)

Grmblz said:


> As requested.


Thanks mate, I just wanted to make the wort from a beer brewing perspective.
I know the techniques might be different but I wanted to apply what I know


----------

